# Need help with shark ID



## @wood (Apr 28, 2012)

I thought at first it was an Atlantic Sharpnose, but I'm not so sure. Didn't get a good look at it's teeth either. No spots or markings on the body that I noticed. What do you guys think?


----------



## rob883 (Oct 3, 2007)

nice catch man !!!!!


----------



## @wood (Apr 28, 2012)

Thanks.

Anyone got any ideas of want species?


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

Alantic sharp nose aka Sand shark , I believe .


----------



## @wood (Apr 28, 2012)

I might go with the Atlantic Sharpnose, but it just looked too fat for one. And I think a Sand Shark is a different species all together, very recognizable teeth usually.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Blacknose Shark, _Carcharhinus acronotus_. They are generally just sandy brown with almost zero markings other than a dusky-colored smudge under the snout. You can actually see it a little in the pic.

There actually isn't a species of shark with the common name "sand shark". On the East coast, Sand Tigers are often called that, but there is no mistaking a Sand Tiger.


----------



## sharkfetching27 (Apr 15, 2012)

nice shark man! were did you catch it at? and what were you using for bait?


----------



## @wood (Apr 28, 2012)

I didn't notice the markings, but I was just pretty stoked to catch my first shark. Caught from Mexico Beach, on a 3x4" chunk of fresh mullet.


----------



## @wood (Apr 28, 2012)

I'm pretty certain it's a Spinner. Did a little more research on it and that's my best guess.


----------



## yenzie35 (Mar 31, 2012)

That's no spinner, no black on his fins. I think that's a Blacknose.


----------



## @wood (Apr 28, 2012)

Adult Spinners have black tips. This one was barely 3'. It didn't have a dark enough spot on its snout to call it a Blacknose. Who knows though? I'll take better pics next time.


----------

